# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Jay's Workbook

## SilverJay

Hello- I'm Jay. I'm new to DV and LDing. I'm slightly farmiliar with DILDing as a kid, and want to experience more of it, and learn more from the community. I'm a creative teen, so this is pretty perfect for me.

Anyways.
*My Goals for Last Two Weeks of May*: (Trying to keep it simple)
-Spawn a Sword and Spar a Bit
-Meet a DC, (Try) To Possess It
-Drink/Eat Something
-Grow Older
-Try to Teleport
-Arrive in a Shoujo Anime
These are all to get a feel for Lucids, later on I'll try to ramp them up the scale a bit.  :wink2: 
Kind of like, Possessing a DC, then teleporting to Hogwarts, taking a wand, then fly to London, followed by causing snow, and summoning one of my friends. All in a Shared Dream (if possible.) Haha.
Hope my dreams will look and feel realistic! Wish me luck!

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class! That's a nice list of goals you've got there. Make sure you go for the simple things first. Do you intend to keep on focusing on DILD? I've had DILD's since I was a kid and when I started practicing lucid dreaming I got lucid quite often with a combo of DILD and MILD. Also did alot of WBTB's and they're great.

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask!

----------


## SilverJay

Thanks! I'll try to keep the simple on mind. I do intend to keep practicing WILD with a WBTB technique. 
Although, when I was a younger kid I accidentally had quite a few DILD's.

Could I do a combo of DILD/WBTB - Or would that not work? Thanks Matt!

----------


## SilverJay

*Progress: 5-19-12*

For the past couple of days my Alarm clock has failed on me.  :Oh noes:  However last night, when I woke up for a WBTB, I turned my phone alarm off, and didn't remain conscious long enough before I went back to bed. I soon hit regular sleep, and went along. (Basically, woke up, hit it off, and fell asleep.) I suppose next time, I'll try to stay awake, do some math problems, and work up a thought process a little bit.

However, I did have four dreams last night (all of them were of non-lucid) , but, I only remember bits and fragments. I wasn't able to recall these after awhile, and they don't make logical sense anymore. So, my out of dream Goals for the next few weeks is to try some basics:

-Increase Dream Recall
-Induce a WILD 
-Get accustomed to WBTB
-Try to have a small DILD
-Maybe even try to have a DILD before a WBTB(?)

I hope that in my next long, I'll get to write  abit more about what I actually had experienced. I'll try again tonight-Maybe with some luck!

----------


## Matte87

Yeah you could do a combo of DILD/WBTB, but once I'm up for the WBTB I find it best to focus almost entirely on the lucid dream to come and what I will do once I get lucid, and I WILL! Having this mindset is very important and is like MILD. When I get back to bed I keep on visualizing and do my mantras. This will increase your chances of getting lucid alot compared to just staying up and relying on DILD. 

Everyone should practice DILD in some form. It's all about awareness really but it takes a while to get into the habit of questioning your reality. MILD is more of a short cut, power boost just before you fall asleep. So combining them is the best imo  :smiley:

----------


## SilverJay

Okay, I'll try to implement that tactic into my routine. I've heard about that kind of mindset, it's kind of like KingYoshi's "Actor's" Alright, I'll give it a go! Mantras, awareness, visualization. I will Lucid Dream tonight, and have a successful WBTB. _Thanks_ for the tips Mat!

----------


## SilverJay

Progress 5-20-12 
Well, yesterday I tried focusing on ADA, and had a good feel for it. I'm trying to make it a habit to question reality, act as if it's a dream, and do RC's often. 

*Anyways,*last night I set my alarm for 3:30, after 4 1/2 hours of sleep. I tested the alarm, and it seemed as if it was ready to go, nice and loud. Well, it didn't wake me up. Typically, I'm a light sleeper, so this is a shock to me. _So,_now I'm going to try it again tonight. In the next WBTB, I'm going to attempt a *WILD.*

My Dream from last night, (Non-Lucid)

*I started out driving in a car by a cliff. I think my parents were house shopping, but I jumped out of the car while it was moving anyway. I went over to the cliff, jumped down, and landed on a rock safely. It was a dry, light-brownish looking depression. 
I strangely met up with some people there, and joined in on what they were doing. We got assigned into groups of three, and I got assigned with two other teenagers. We started walking though a sort of canyon looking place. Then, we headed to the Bi-Lo near my area. (? Haha.) We were all massed together there, and then there was a speaker. He gave us an assignment, but I don't really remember what he even said.   

Then we headed out somewhere. It looked like an Igloo doctor's office, the inside had sky-blue paint with white seats all pointing towards the center, where there was a table. The table was white, and had alumninum foil trays for food, there was bread, salami, ham, turkey, cheese, and lettuce.  I saw them get plates and eat, then I woke up.* 

Well, my dream recall is improving! However I need to start attempting some Lucids, because right now, these dreams are kind of boring. I'll attempt my first WILD tonight!

----------


## SilverJay

I had a recall of a dream fragment.

Dream from last night: 

I was in a high school style classroom. I remember there being a projector overhead, besides that, a _mostly_ empty room. There was a guy in there, with a large sack filled with what looked like dark green pop rocks. He said to me, "Heyyy. Try some of this man...You'll love it." I declined his offer but he gave me some anyway. I still didn't eat any because it looked repulsive. Then he told me I owed him forty dollars. 

So, I asked him why. He told me that it was actually crack, and I had the crack smell on me now. (This is one of the strangest dreams.) _So,_I told him no and threw them at him. He told me, "Ninety-dollars!"  Then the dream ended. He wasn't really scary. In fact, he was pretty funny.

Dream Recall:*Getting Better!*

----------


## SilverJay

Plans for tonight: Get 4-5 Hours of sleep, attempt- I mean, succeed, at a WBTB WILD. I'll telll you guys about it tomorrow.

----------


## SilverJay

*Progress 5-21-12* 

*Last night, I was practicing the steps of a WILD technique before sleep. I ended up seeing some imagery, and started to go along with it, keeping passive thoughts. I ended up failing it anyway do to backround noises.*  :;-):

----------


## SilverJay

*Last night, also, I had gotten up for my WILD WBTB. But- I have a serious problem.I turned my phone alarm off, and fell unconscious. This is a habit I need to get out of so I'm going to start getting up, walking around, doing math. Putting  a lot of emphasis on getting a bi tmore awake, then go ahead and try my technique de choice.*

Also, I had around 6/7 dreams last night. I only remember the last two though, so here's my recall - 

*I entered into a high school with a brick exterior. The Interior of the building was actually fairly large. Once you walked inside, there were three hallways. One on the left, one on the right, and one going straight ahead. Feeling as though it was a normal schoolday (wasn't my school, but it resembled it half-way. I walked straight through, and I encountered my friend, who was wearing a towel. I knew what was coming next. Being the opposite of his real pessimistic behavior, he flashed me. Then, his ister came behind and did it too. I covered my eyes and didn't see either, and went to the bathroom down the hall. I washed my face and looked up, realizing that I was wearing a towel with a shirt.

Oh, okay.

So, I knew I had to get out of there. I made a run for the door, but then I realized there were a few dozen of cop cars outside. I saw them putting a african american boy in the back of  a flatbed truck. Before I could run, an african american cop got me from behind. "Kid, are you one of them?" I tried to tell her, that I took a shower, and  I didn't even know I was still wearing it. She took me outside anyway. I told her, "No! You don't understand!" Anyways, she was still taking me. I tried to get away but she handed me to a.. captain private? They were shouting at each other, calling them by a mixture of ranks. He then took me inside to the school's coffee shop. (Cool.) Then handed me back to the first cop. "He needs to see the Officer Corporal." I asked, "The Officer Corporal? Who?" She looked mein the eye, "A tough man. You have to be a strong guy to chat with him." I said, "Mam. I'm an Eagle Scout." Then the dream ended. Luckily.*

----------


## SilverJay

*Dream Fragment Recall:* I was with my parents in what looked like a Western Desert amusement park. There was a small gust causing a bit of sand to fly around. There were booths that moved back and forth, (they moved around a mile, to a different section of the park.) We then went on a Roller Coaster, based off of one of the avatars on this site! (Looks like a blue superhero, driving a race car.) Anyway, that's all I remember.

----------


## SilverJay

* Progress 5-22-12/5-24-12*
For the past few days, I've had interruptions that have changed my schedule, interrupted my attempts. I'm kind of dissapointed in the fact that for an entire week, my alarm failed/been busy. Tonight will be the first night I can even *Attempt* a WBTB/WILD. 

Recall Progress: Getting Slightly Better. Recalling Non-Lucids okay.

RC Progress: Becoming more regular, still working into implementing it to an all-day high-quality thing.

Dream Plan for Tonight: WBTB/WILD, Dream Idea 1): Start out on a cliff, in a farmiliar place from a show I've seen. The scent will be slightly evergreenish, and they'll be a treeline around it, with a large opening. Slight/little grass. Then, stabilize dream, and add details. Start the plot, which may be; Sword Fight Someone, use unrealistic powers.

----------


## SilverJay

I apologize for the actual.. Wow! - _Third_ of a year delay. It's been quite a while. I've been having _large_ amounts of insomnia problems for a while. With work, new school, life changes, I haven't been the least bit active! This is going to have to change, immediately! I'm sorry to my fellow Dreamviews companions. However, I have been working on recall, but I will need to go deep back into study to focus on Dreaming again. I have a desire to explore my mind, and expand my creative side..   I want to search my mind and see more of me. I'm hoping of writing a book soon, and I want to know myself better. Know my mind. Well, wish me luck!

----------


## Matte87

Welcome back  :smiley:  Start out slow, you don't want to burn out right away. Don't make it into a chore or you'll have yet another thing on your mind that you _have_ to do. Good luck man!

----------


## SilverJay

I'm having a bit of a necro-reponse, but thanks, Matte! By the way, I love the Avatar!
[B]
_Now, back to updating my dreams._[/B]
Well, schools has been intensely bearing down on me. With constant studying, socialization (somewhat), The _ACT_ and a large scoop of writing and Advanced Algebra, my sleeping schedule has been thrown into whack.. I average 4-5 hours of sleep a night, including weekends. I always want to attempt, but never have the time to do so. However, I've been using the sleep I -have- had, to become more skilled at Dream Recall. 

     I've had a a few DILD's since then, with very, strong stories. I kind of let myself flow though, and didn't take much control. There was one dream.. I experienced a DILD, just, out of nowhere, I came to a logical reasoning that I was asleep. I fought against my subconscious for control, (Not a good idea.) Before the dream started toppling. The dream ended, moreover, upon waking up, I fell straight back to sleep. (Yes!)

----------


## SilverJay

I'm having a bit of a necro-reponse, but thanks, Matte! By the way, I love the Avatar!
[B]
_Now, back to updating my dreams._[/[B]
Well, schools has been intensely bearing down on me. With constant studying, socialization (somewhat), The _ACT_ and a large scoop of writing and Advanced Algebra, my sleeping schedule has been thrown into whack.. I average 4-5 hours of sleep a night, including weekends. I always want to attempt, but never have the time to do so. However, I've been using the sleep I -have- had, to become more skilled at Dream Recall. 

     I've had a a few DILD's since then, with very, strong stories. I kind of let myself flow though, and didn't take much control. There was one dream.. I experienced a DILD, just, out of nowhere, I came to a logical reasoning that I was asleep. I fought against my subconscious for control, (Not a good idea.) Before the dream started toppling. The dream ended, moreover, upon waking up, I fell straight back to sleep. (Yes!)

----------


## SilverJay

I double posted? And on accident too. Haha, oh well. On another note, I'm coming to break soon, and found it to be a shining oppurtunity to get back into Lucidity. Tonight, I'm going to attempt a WBTB/WILD with some of the techniques on the site, likely Yoshi's- or Free Falling. I've been considering the truth of dreams.. What are they? Our subconscious reflecting our thoughts and actions, desires and interaction throughout the waking day? Or could it be.. Our perception, our mind letting go, self-inner exploration. I hope to find my Dream Guide. In this world, I have my beliefs, and are strongly based on them. Apart from this, I want to find answers- answers about myself, from myself?

Have you ever- talked to yourself? Like you were yourself. Your conscious, vs. your outside, what performs, your actions, your body. It feels like a real conversation. I must be psychotic, but .. I think I know more about myself, than I do. Maybe, my mind, I could be hiding truths about myself? Maybe I could know myself, and be able to express myself, by delving into my mind, the dream world, LDing, and .. learning. I hope to start tonight!

----------


## Jeff777

#Shamelessplug

You seem to be doing a superb job so far Jay, so to that I say keep it up.  And your enthusiasm is spot on.  I hope you decide to try my method tonight, it's helped an insurmountable number of rookies achieve their first lucid dream and it's even helped a ton of proficient oneironauts experience more hyper-real, longer lasting lucid dreams.  I know that it can help you too.

Members on this site produce unique cutting edge techniques to help LD'ers, but even the highest converting technique can do you an injustice if you're not focused and stick to it for awhile.  Giving up, shouldn't be an option.

Happy Lucids,

- Jeff777

----------


## SilverJay

Thanks, Jeff! I appreciate the words of encouragement and construction. I woke up for a WBTB to bed last night and I failed. This is just a small obstruction and I'm going to commit and try again tonight. I definitely will not be quitting anytime soon, I know I can do this.

Thank you! I'll read into your technique a bit more, I see how it's wildly successful. I appreciate the reccomendation, and I'll be on my way tonight with the Free-Fall. I'll succeed!

----------


## Matte87

That's great Jay! Having a break in real life is a perfect time to focus on dreaming. Also who knows? There's tons of theories on what dreams are and what they represent. I haven't done much "deep digging" myself so I don't really know. I'm in it for the entertainment value. I'm holding my thumbs for you  :smiley:

----------


## SilverJay

*Update:* As of this past week, my alarm clock has failed me every single time, it never ceases to amaze me. I never really wake up naturally after dreams, so I rely heavily on it. 

However, I finally fixed it! Problem out of the way, right? Sadly, no. It's 3 a.m. This is around the time I was set to wake up so I could finally attempt a WILD for the first time. The first time because my alarm has failed countless amounts of time. 

I cannot sleep right now. I'm just wide awake. It can be depresing because I've really desired to WILD for quite a while now, and haven't even gotten one shot to try it! I have a feeling since it's already this late I won't be falling asleep soon, so I'm going to have to wait another day. I'm going to bring forth all my positive thoughts, I have complete faith that I can successfully WILD, but I've just never had the chance.. I've always had to say, I can do it tomorrow, I can do it tomorrow, but I always end up just.. alarm clock failing.. now sleep failure. It's like I'm being forced as to not even get a chance. It's just, depressing. 

But either way! I will- do it tomorrow! I have full confidence in that; wish me the best!

----------


## Matte87

Hmm, you should either get a new alarm clock that really wakes you up, or put it further away from you in the room so you have to get up to turn it off. Good luck Jay!

----------

